# Foundation Cracks - Above Grade



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just recently checked out a foundation for the landlord of a house at the Jersey Shore (I know the guy, I used to rent from him!)

The foundation (which is entirely above grade, by the way) has a few cracks in it. One is vertical, the entire height of the foundation. The second is horizontal, above a window opening. The third is a series of cracks, below a window opening.

The first floor is livable...it is entirely finished. He is not getting water in there at all (again, this is all above grade).

He wants me to just patch these cracks. I'm thinking I will cut the cracks about 2 inches wide, mix Waterplug cement real wet and "Paint" it into the crack, and then plug it up nice with waterPlug cement, and sponge it, so that he can paint it later.

Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Anybody? I'm wondering if this will just crack again, down the road...


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tommy C said:


> Anybody? I'm wondering if this will just crack again, down the road...


Do you have pictures. Have the footings settled creating these cracks...if so then your cracks will be back eventually.

just my 2 pennies.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Didn't mean to ignore you but it sounded like you already had a good answer.If there are foundation problems it will crack again and have to be repaired again down the road.The only other alternative would be to correct the problems which might cost more than it's worth.You could use some kind of flexible filler,but it probably wouldn't be pleasing to the eye.A little latex in your mud wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Is there some type of membrane I can place over the crack to prevent cracking again in the future?


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Anybody? Is there a membrane I should use to prevent future cracking? I'm not very well versed in waterproofing...


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No, there is not a visually acceptable membrane.

Cracks are generally easy to diagnose in person, but almost impossible from a couple of words.

As a rule, any diagonal crack that carries through the brick moving upwards towards the corner is a foundation problem. If the crack stairsteps up the mortar joint, it is usually a shrinkage crack. Horizontal cracks, especially over an opening, indicate a failed header. Cracks under windows are hard to diagnose, but usually involve water penetration/flashing issues.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The vertical cracks don't leak - Not Yet, it's not a question of will they, it is a question of when. Epoxy injection into the cracks does work, I have had success with it, when done apply fibreglass and cheap tar than cover with some form of below grade peel and stick membrane and topped with a dimple board, this is for the below grade you can't see, if they are above grade going down than they are below grade as well for the above grade I would use an acrylic stucco base coat with fibreglass mesh to cover everything this will cover and protect the crack and can give a nice finished look without it looking like a repair. 

As Tscar says the crack above the window is a header failure, this should be repaired properly before further damage occurs. Post pictures if you can


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

You can not stop the crack
without replacing/re-engineering 
the footing and foundation.

There's LOTS of architectural coatings you can put over it to make it look pretty, for a while...
r


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Interesting...*so how would I properly repair the header above the window?* Would it be a problem if I just cut out the crack, filled in with hydraulic cement, and gave it a smooth finish?

Again, I'm not too versed in the world of waterproofing. I focus mostly on custom brick and stonework (the stuff that looks nice!) rather than foundation repairs, etc...but I know this guy fairly well, and he knows a lot of people and it would be a good thing to cultivate the relationship.

-T


----------



## HemiMan2500HD (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.abatron.com/home006.htm

I have used some of this companies other products with much success. I would look into their stuff. It's very high quality.

By the way I am a mason in north jersey as well. I am looking to do more stonework as that is my favorite area of masonry. Do you ever sub jobs out. I could send you pics of some of my work.


----------

